# Netzwerkproblem mit 2 XP-Home PCs



## frodosfreund (8. August 2003)

Ersteinmal Dank an alle, die sich das angucken und mir helfen wollen!

Ich habe zwei Windows XP Home PCs, die über einen Router ins Internet gehen. Zuerst habe ich IP-Addressen vergeben und ein Heimnetzwerk eingerichtet.
Problem: Der eine PC kann den anderen nicht sehen.
Der andere PC kann den anderen PC zwar sehen, bekommt aber folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Auf \\Asterix kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkrecource zu verwenden. Wenden sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob sie über Berechtigung verfügen.

Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden."

Komisch, denn ich hatte natürlich die Dateifreigabe aktiviert und einen Ordner freigegeben.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

FF


----------



## Sinac (9. August 2003)

IP Adressen überprüft?
Subnet richtig?
Können die PCs sich gegenseitig anpingen?
Hardware alles ok? Auch die Kabel (Patch oder CrossOver)
Berechtigungen ok?
Also die Protokolle sollte XP sich selber zusammen suchen...
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## frodosfreund (9. August 2003)

Also die IP-Addressen sind richtig, und auch an der Hardware stimmt alles. (Kabel brauch ich nicht da ich ein WLAN habe. Sorry hab` ich vergessen zu sagen.)

Aber wie ist den das Subnet richtig? Und wie kann ich das mit der Berechtigung einstellen?

cu FF


----------



## Sinac (9. August 2003)

Hui, voon WLAN hab ih jetzt garkein Plan, aber poste
mal ips und Subnet!
Kannste über "ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" die PCs
anpingen?


----------



## frodosfreund (9. August 2003)

ips 192.168.2.10
    192.168.2.11
router: 192.268.2.1

subnet: 255.255.255.

Das mit dem anpingen funktioniert auch nicht richtig.

FF


----------



## Sinac (9. August 2003)

Denke mal du hast dich vertippt mit den 268, sonst sollte
der halt auch ins geiche Subnet 
Was zeigt ping dir denn?


----------



## frodosfreund (10. August 2003)

Hast recht, hab mich vertippt.

Hm... mit dem ping musst du mir nochmal gaaanz langsam erklären.


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2003)

klicken: "Start" -> "Ausführen..."
tippen: "command"
*Konsole erscheint*
tippen: ping 192.168.xxx.xxx  <- EBen die IPs der anderen PCs


----------



## frodosfreund (11. August 2003)

also beim pingen erscheint bei  mir:

"Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung"


----------



## Sinac (11. August 2003)

Dann müsste das an der Hardware liegen...


----------



## frodosfreund (11. August 2003)

wieso?
ich kann aber mit beiden ins Intrnet gehen.
Früher hatte ich einen von beiden XP-PCs mit einem Win98er vernetzt.
Mit den selben Geräten.


----------



## Sinac (11. August 2003)

Huagh, oder die MTU ist mal wieda zu klein (XP hat das oft)
Schau mal in der Suche,hab da schonma was drüber gepostet


----------



## frodosfreund (12. August 2003)

hab das mit der MTU geregelt. Geht immer noch nicht


----------



## Sinac (12. August 2003)

Sry, dann weiß ich auch nich weiter..


----------

